# Peanuts, Donuts & balls



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am starting to think I need to get a serious about conditioning my dogs with indoor type equipment. It is not looking to be a good winter for hiking and Towhee despises the treadmill - as in she will have nothing to do with it. The snow we are getting so far this year really balls up in Faelan and Casey's feet. As Casey ages he sometimes limps off his right front leg and is at times slow to get fully upright.

So, in addition to jumping exercises ala Linda Mecklenburg does anyone have videos or pointers for using

- Peanuts
- Eggs
- Balance discs
- Balance balls
- Paw pods 
etc

I did set up a private to learn but we really got involved in jumping foundations so did not really get into the pilates or zen aspects of fitness.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I use a ball sometimes, but try to do things mostly sitting. With the bosu I will do sitting or front feet/back feet on. If you watch the get on the ball videos they say the dogs should be able to stand naturally to do standing work (or something like that) hence the peanuts. If I were to get another balance tool I would get a peanut. I do have two dics and I am going to teach standing with front end on one and back end on the other. My dogs always seem to enjoy it. I also have the paw pods, but once they have learned to stand I felt they were boring... It was fun to teach though.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Petra Ford has a really good video, but after your experience with the top dog videos I hate to recommend it since it's the same company. The copy I have is great though, no production quality problems. I watched it once but now want to go back and rematch and take notes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are sending me new DVDs - they will test the DVDs and then send them out - how great is that? 

So all will be good.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> They are sending me new DVDs - they will test the DVDs and then send them out - how great is that?
> 
> So all will be good.


Oh good! Well then, Petra Ford has a fantastic video That I highly recommend LOL!


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

We do a lot of core/strengthening work since Indy's surgeries. Per his rehab team, we do a few things involving the tools you'd mentions. 

Bosu ball- sit stays, and pivot work (front feet on ball, pivot rear around in circle each way. Like brick work)

Peanut- position changes sit/down/stand.

Ball- Dogs front feet on ball, hind feet on ground. I usually stand in front of the ball. Ask dog to walk the ball forward (you are there to make sure it goes slowly). So they "walk" the ball forward w/ their front feet, and walk on the ground w/ their rear feet. Do approx. 8 steps, and reset. We do 8 reps. 
-We also do sits on the ball, just because Indy likes to jump on it. lol


----------

